# 55 gallon community tank comment please :)



## Plague (Nov 22, 2010)

So I posted a thread about cyano bacteria some weeks ago and I got helped. I wanted to show all how my tank looks currently. I also added a video of how my tank looked 3 months ago. 

Please do comment and give suggestions. I am still learning to not overfeed and keep the water clear. So far I've been doing a good job of feeding . Thanks.

YouTube - 55 gallon planted community tank update #1


YouTube - 55 gallon planted community tank


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice tank! Very diverse population. What sort of hardware do you use in/on the tank?


----------



## Plague (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry for the extremely late response. Finals week >.> was busy studying

As for hardware I run 2 Aquaclear 70's 
An odyssea 48" T5HO 108w fixture with two bulbs
I use liquid ferts and carbon. 
And that is eco complete as substrate
most of the other pieces are from the top fin 55 starter kit


Right now I'm getting ready to begin making a sorority of betta's in my empty 10g using flourite black sand, Aquaclear 20 and many live plants.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------

